

Crunchgear - The undoing of Web 2.0 is lazy people? - Readmore
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/27/crunchgears-futurist-predicts-the-undoing-of-web-20/

======
mechanical_fish
This article is _stunningly_ stupid.

The thesis seems to be that (a) people don't actually enjoy creating movies,
taking pictures, writing blog posts, or flirting, so they will soon revert to
their default set of behaviors: working and playing Minesweeper. Therefore (b)
Web 2.0 is doomed.

It's not merely that point (a) is inane. It's that this person doesn't seem to
realize that both work and Minesweeper are now done on... the Web. It's like
he's never even _heard_ of Desktop Tower Defense.

